# Best invention ever!



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

So...I finally found something enjoyable to do at work.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/8c52/



> The ThinkGeek Annoy-a-tron would be useless against an army of Snowbots, but it's very effective at disturbing that guy in the sales department or your "friend" down the hall. With its thin design and embedded magnet for easy hiding, the Annoy-a-tron can be placed in a variety of locations. Select one of the three sound choices (2 kHz, 12 kHz, or alternating) and push the switch to the on position. Place it in a proper hiding spot and let the "fun" begin.
> 
> The Annoy-a-tron generates a short (but very annoying, hence the name) beep every few minutes. Your unsuspecting target will have a hard time 'timing' the location of the sound because the beeps will vary in intervals ranging from 2 to 8 minutes. The 2kHz sound is generically annoying enough, but if you really really want to aggravate somebody, select the 12 kHz sound. Trust us. The higher frequency and slight 'electronic noise' built into that soundbyte will make a full-grown Admin wonder where his packets are.


Man, this thing is hilarious. I've been putting it all over the office. First, some of my co-workers thought it was coming from one of the computers. Then, I moved it to another computer. Then another. No one can figure out just where the hell the noise is coming from. I haven't kept a stunt like this going for this long before. I'm quite proud of myself for not breaking out laughing when I watch my co-workers dart their eyes around furiously before collapsing into helplessness as this annoying-as-hell noise permeates the room.

Well done, Think Geek!

s.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

HAHAHA, that's awesome


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.oralb.com/products/product.a ... &pid=hbird

This is what I play with when I am online.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought it would be taken the wrong way. I just like my electric flosser/pick.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Sure it is. He He

I quite often, "power" floss while sitting in front of the computer.

(you can thank Darren for that) :lol:

Bailee :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Any time you want a session with web cams, PM me


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

^ lol!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Genius! Sebastian, I love it! I swear, I am going to buy one!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I just brought ten, the boss thinks he is going mad.

3098


----------

